# A photo of my now finished solar back up 240v power points in house



## coates776 (Sep 4, 2015)

First time trying to attach a photo.

We turn it on 5 to 9.30 to run about 6 appliances, very cool,happy with this.


----------



## 8301 (Nov 29, 2014)

Very nice Coates.

Looks like you've got about 7.2 kwh worth of batteries there. What's your total panel wattage?


----------



## A Watchman (Sep 14, 2015)

Coates, how about a picture of the panels?


----------



## coates776 (Sep 4, 2015)

The inverter sits around 12.5. Don't really understand this, the panels are 6. 125w serially linked have to take walking stick to get photo of roof but will do


----------



## bigwheel (Sep 22, 2014)

Very nice work.


----------



## 8301 (Nov 29, 2014)

Nice balance on the panels if they get good sunlight. 750 watts of panels feeding a roughly 7.2 kwh battery bank gives you a c/10 charge rate which is sufficient. Assuming your charge controller can handle it you can get away with another 5 panels before you risk damaging your batteries by charging them too fast.

I'd need to know what type of charge controller you have and your panels open voltage before I commented on the 12.5v but that does sound low even for float stage charging. And judging by your previous posts on this subject you probably have a basic pwm controller without float stage charging. When the batteries are at least 20% drained (below 12.4v) and the sun gets pretty strong you should see 15-17 volts for at least an hour(this is bulk charging) before the voltage drops slightly to around 14.5v (absorbson charging) and stay there for at least 2 more hours. While at rest the battery should be reading 12.6v although your batteries could be a bit old or your meter off a tad.


----------



## coates776 (Sep 4, 2015)

We thought 12.5 v was low will ask my son who did it for us. He saw the wind had moved the panels and it should go up as now bolted down, but still sits on 12.5 and when we disconnect at night maybe 11.3odd


----------



## 8301 (Nov 29, 2014)

Bad meter. Borrow a different meter from a friend.


----------



## coates776 (Sep 4, 2015)

The reading if of the lcd screen on the inverter


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

Excellent!


----------



## James m (Mar 11, 2014)

What is the voltage in Australia.


----------



## 8301 (Nov 29, 2014)

Put a meter on the battery after charging fully and waiting 1-4 hours. It should read 12.6v if your batteries are even half way good (fairly new with all cells working)
and your charge controller is functioning properly fully charging the batteries.

Keep in mind that the lcd meter built into the charge controller may be out of calibration.


----------

